# Good enough for Facebook?



## monkeykoder (Dec 12, 2007)

Is this picture good enough for my Facebook profile or should I put it in the myspace dumpster? (don't criticize it too much it is my first attempt at something vaguely resembling a self portrait.)


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 12, 2007)

You look a little uncomfortable to say the least - hate to say it, but you look as if you've just been cropped out of a line-up. Assuming you want to use this to present yourself to the world, you might want to think about doing it over again. I'd suggest at least getting a friend involved to push the shutter button, so you at least have someone to interact with and can get your personality out where the camera can see it.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 12, 2007)

anything is good enough for facebook. but i agree with Chris of Arabia.


----------



## Battou (Dec 12, 2007)

Ha ha ha, don't feel bad, my first attempt at real self portrature I had three half headded shots and one crotch shot.


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 12, 2007)

Well it is a darn sight better than any picture anyone else has ever taken of me (I usually look like I'm stoned which is funny because I don't smoke pot).


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 12, 2007)

Practice, whilst tedious, can only be beneficial. Don't go with the first shot you take, goof around, take a dozen, take a hundred, give yourself an opportunity to experiment - most of us don't actually go with first time happy accident.


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 12, 2007)

Well I am trying to take it easy on my dad's camera I've almost doubled the number of actuations he's put on it in the last week while he has had it 2 years.


----------



## JCleveland (Dec 18, 2007)

bahhhhhhh.. I'd like to see more of your face, with a pleasant expression!!


----------

